# Tree Huggers, Environmentalists, Nature Lovers, and Such



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was fly fishing in a step-over-creek this past week. Just flinging a few hoppers to some skittish browns. I was fishing along a popular hiking trail. I noticed three decent trout in a pool and positioned myself below them. I squatted down as I approached and ended up in a kneeling position. I was holding my fly and line in one hand and looking back to the trail to make sure no hikers were coming as my backcast would go across the trial and I didn't want to hook someone. As I glanced back one more time, two ladies had come up the trail and were standing there watching me. Before I could say a word, one of them spoke up and said, "You aren't going to kill our cute little fish are you?"
"No, no, I'm just harassing them a bit," I replied.
"We just watched some fish swimming just around that corner," she said pointing. "Why would you want to harass them?"
"I don't know. Why would you want to harass me?" I asked.
Without a response, they hurriedly walked up the trail.

I took a nice brown out of that hole and then migrated down around the corner where she pointed and took another nice brown.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome response. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Perfect response. Some people just can't mind their own business.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Reminds me of the time I was fishing Boulder Creek, which runs through Boulder, Colorado, the epicenter of treehuggers. A psychedelic painted VW bus pulls over, and the folks inside start yelling, "Fish Murderer!!!! " and other more obscene things which I'll not post here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I give way, encourage, tree huggers, environmentalists, nature lovers, and such. If they all enjoyed fishing as much as I do the streams would be over-crowded and over-fished. 8)

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And that is one reason that I try to go fishing somewhere that I won't encounter these type of people. Even where I hunt I doubt that any of them would venture into the area. The one time that I wondered about it hunting was when I was in the LaSal's above Moab


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You should have gone ahead and backcasted several times. ;-)


.


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure If they are tree huggers but I'm sure they have ulterior motives&#8230;
I have seen on many occasions, people with dogs that go to the local blue ribbon streams and swim their dogs for an hour or so. That get annoying.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

This reminds me of the time we were fishing from the Oceanside, California pier...my father has just reeled in a bunch of small mackerel that were wiggling furiously on the pier when a woman walked up and exclaimed, "You aren't just going to sit there and let them suffer, are you?" My father was already hurriedly trying to unhook some of the mackerel and irritated with how wildly they were bouncing around; this woman only made his irritation worse. So, without replying, he took his pocket knife--that was already opened and out--and stabbed one of the mackerel through the head and into the pier. Then, he said, "NO! That should end its suffering!" Mad, the lady stomped off. I was never more proud of my father....it was hilarious!


----------

